# Cool Weather....



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

..... calls for chili! My wife mad some venison chili and I converted it into chili dogs for me. I added shredded white cheddar, sour cream and mustard toppings.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Looks great ... we're having chili tomorrow


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

You got a recipe for venison? Ive cooked the stuff, but never been able to eat what ive cooked.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

THAT'S IT!!!!!!! I'm moving to paymaster's place!!!!!!!!


----------



## stumpy (Aug 15, 2010)

RAYTOGS said:


> You got a recipe for venison? Ive cooked the stuff, but never been able to eat what ive cooked.


The problem I've heard the most with cooking venison doesnt have anything to do with the actual cooking. The trick I've learned of the years is it MUST be aged in a cooler for a minimum of 72 hours before it is butchered. That is usually why you get a strong game taste if it has not been aged. The same thing is done with beef except, beef is aged 10 or more days.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

RAYTOGS said:


> You got a recipe for venison? Ive cooked the stuff, but never been able to eat what ive cooked.


Thing with venison is taking care of the meat in the field. Proper field dressing and removing to a cooler quickly is the main thing. Next is removal of all fat/tallow as possible. The fat in venison is responsible for most of the so called gamey taste. Now as for us, we slice and cube the hind quarters,take the loin out whole and grind the rest. We add just a little beef to the grind to make sure the burgers we make hold together.

The recipe for the chili is:
1 package of ground venison
2 cans of ranch style beans
2 cans of chili ready tomatoes
1 medium sized onion
olive oil
vinegar
Spices include:
Chili powder
Smoked paprika
Onion powder
Garlic powder

Saute diced up medium onion with a little olive oil a stock pot.
once the onion is sweated, add venison until brown.
Then add cans of ranch style beans and cans of tomatoes.
Add one tablespoon of vinegar.
Add the different spices to your taste. I go heavy on the chili powder.
Let simmer for 30-40 minutes.


----------

